# How many MG of Alprazolam (Xanax) do you usually take?



## IncorrigibleHulk

I recently got about twelve .5 mg generic Alprazolam and am wondering how much to take for a relaxing night in. However, I know this is subjective, so I figured I'd ask what others do with these and how best to enjoy them.

So, in a hypothetical world, this is you. How many do you take, and how gone do you expect to be afterwards? A mention of your estimated tolerance would be good, as we are speaking the hypothetical you and not the actual me. Is 12 even really enough? I remember I used to take clonazapam by the fistful, but that was a long time ago and I'm sure my tolerance has dropped considerably by now.


----------



## LegitBaller

*yo*

you got 6 total mg of xanax, so...id take 3mg, drink a beer and smoke a joint. and that will have you relaxed. then, the next day, id do the same thing with 1 more drink and 1 more joint.


----------



## IncorrigibleHulk

Then I guess I'll save it for this weekend when I should (hopefully) have some of the ol' kinebud to round out the trinity. Thanks.


----------



## LegitBaller

you dont need alchohol or bud, they both potentiate the xanax though in my opinion.
you can easily relax off just xanax, take too much though, and you wont remember what you did


----------



## bipolarruledout

I would say on any new drug (even in the same class as what you have had in the past) you should go easy. Benzos can be VERY powerfull and have very differant effects on differant people. Start with 1mg and see how you feel.  I would also not combine with weed just becuase it does have a blunting (no pun intented) effect on many phams. Some people think that you get more of a "weed" high this way but if thats what your going for then it's kind of a waste of good benzos.  Just smoke more weed... it's cheeper. 

Also a word of warning about alcohol.... Most of the time the general rule is not to mix drugs with alcohol BUT benzos are a REALLY BIG NO NO.  Nearly every death that occurs with benzo use is becuase the user mixed them with alcohol. Your basicly mixing one antagonist with another of the same type and I am very serious when I say that this could KILL certain people.  That combined with the weird memory effects of benzos could make you forget how many drinks (or how many pills) you have have had. If you must have a drink keep it down to one or two max and be carefull. You DON'T want to fuck around in this area unless you don't feel like waking up in the morning.


----------



## kadaj

i always preferred klonopin and ativan (i know, weird) over xanax for recreational use but it seems like they all hit me about equally. i find that just 2mg is perfect for chilling out, smoking weed with, and/or even having a couple drinks with. benzos hit me unusually hard though, odd because i have a naturally high tolerance for opiates, alcohol, and marijuana.


----------



## johanneschimpo

I take 4-6mg, and I expect to be asleep.


----------



## psstbeebo22

I would start out taking 1mg and go from there... 2mg can knock me the fuck out. Be careful, though, it's tempting to just keep popping them and that's how I usually end up not remembering anything. Not to mention waking up and realizing you went through all your Xanax. It's frustrating.


----------



## ifonly

1mg was too much for me, i was sedated as a motherfucker.

keep in mind most bluelighters are pretty heavy users.

if you have no tolerance (havent used for 6months + ) then id say start with 2 or 3 tablets and maybe a beer. go from there. you can ALWAYS take more, but you can NEVER take less. xanax aint exactly deadly but if youve only got 12 you dont wanna throw down 4 to start with and then find out u forgot ur night. what a fucking waste.

stay smart brother, and enjoy


----------



## soundthecymbals

1.5-2mg.


----------



## SuperSilver

Im not proud of my history wit benzos but I order 100 1mg tablets at a time.

I have a major tolerance so it's not uncommon for me to take over 10 1mg tablets. This used to put me on my ass but I had 9 3 hours ago and feel fairly nice.

I had been taking alot of nitrazepam the previous week though so tolerance prob sky high.

Has anyone heard the thing about eating a grapefruit when taking benzos to enhance effects? Im assuming it works by helping the liver metabolise it more quickly.

It works so Im told!


----------



## taitpeter

SuperSilver said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard the thing about eating a grapefruit when taking benzos to enhance effects? Im assuming it works by helping the liver metabolise it more quickly.
> 
> It works so Im told!



yea it works, its more effective if you drink the grapefruit juice before fyi


----------



## tobala

Actually, it would work by inhibiting a liver enzyme so the drug would be metabolized more _slowly_--and thus the drug would exert its effects more intensely and/or have a longer duration.

My alprazolam sweet spot (assuming little/no tolerance):
2 mg for sleep only
3 mg for a shot of euphoria with that


----------



## Lysis

I had zero tolerance and took 2mg with some wine and felt very relaxed. I took it while in bed watching a movie so sleepy was ok. I would say 1mg would have allowed me to stay awake.


----------



## DivineMomenT

Anywhere from 1-3mg.  It depends if I am taking other drugs along with the xanax.


----------



## MrMoss

Never more than 1mg unless drunk then I have no clue ... a handfull ... that's history though as I have much less than a handfull. Guess I'll need to stop getting drunk


----------



## LightTrailz

Well i can tell you that back when i was rookie to benzos . i could take 2 mg bar of xanax and i would pass out and wake back up about 3 or 4 hours later .. and i had no tolerance .. i definatly wouldnt recommend that this guy drink on it considering you have no idea how hes going to react to it .. thats just stupid .. 

and i was well into other things at the time so i wasnt "completely sober" . but not at the time i took the bar.


----------



## IncorrigibleHulk

Thanks to all, I'll definitely keep that in mind. 

Luckily, I'm not really a heavy drinker to begin with. The only time I'll have more than one (or very occasionally two) is at a party. So that manner of death is likely not in my future.

I've taken 1mg before and felt very little effect, which is basically why I decided to ask some advice before wasting what little I have.

Kadaj: believe me, if I still had klonopin, I would need very little else in life. If I took just a couple of those and then smoked a bowl, I was in heaven.


----------



## Kingofmean

With Xanax i always went overboard..20-25 blues..and out i went.Last time i did that punched my dad and got a almost permanent black eye for my troubles.


----------



## sonic

This is a little too basic for OD. I'm going to move it over to BDD. Personally, I take anywhere from .5-2mg. I wouldn't recommend taking more than 2mg to start just in case you have a negative reaction to it. 2mg without a benzo tolerance will probably knock you out. Xanax is pretty safe to take occasionally by itself, but when you mix it with other downers it's not safe at all. The withdrawal from it can also be horrific. I don't really care for xanax in comparison to most other benzos. The effects of benzos are very subjective. A lot of people do like xanax.
*
-> Basic Drug Discussion*


----------



## Xanax-Man

i take 6mg ativan a day, so personally id go with about 6mg of xanax
but if you rarely take it start with 1mg then redose by .5's every half hour as needed


----------



## SuperSilver

Im afraid Im a bit of a monster. I'd been taking Nirtrazepam all last week so  my tolerance was up. I've had a break from benzos for a few months but have been using them since the 90's.

I'd agree with xanax-man with 4mg-6mg for a non user. As it's a short acter it works quite well for little 2mg bumps throughout the day too. Plus if its too much for you get some rest and you'll be fine in a few hours.

I myself took 12mg yesterday and another 8mg this morning with a nice cocktail in bed. - I know, I have a probelm- dont worry Im in great treatment and this was a slip-up (although theres still 80mg in my drawer :s) Will be ordering Valli's next time I think... although I can only get over-priced 5mgs from the site I trust.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

take all twelve duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude......nah dont


----------



## INFaMaS

You guys are crazy

With no tolerance, 1mg of xanax is plenty. 2mg and you will forget what the hell happened.


----------



## Dextro 2C

INFaMaS said:
			
		

> You guys are crazy
> 
> With no tolerance, 1mg of xanax is plenty. 2mg and you will forget what the hell happened.




Yeah everytime i take at least 2mg of alprazolam i wake up thinking how the fuck did i get here??

Start with 1mg, it's enough for a first timer, trust me.


----------



## brainslookfunny

dude, i love the responses in this thread



			
				legitballer said:
			
		

> so...id take 3mg, drink a beer and smoke a joint.





			
				johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> I take 4-6mg, and I expect to be asleep.





			
				supersilver said:
			
		

> I have a major tolerance so it's not uncommon for me to take over 10 1mg tablets.



any of this would destroy me

1mg is probably my sweet spot, maybe 1.5... Benzos just have me acting the fool quicker than anything. 2mg is probably enough to make me do a little bit of stupid shit and forget about it.

4mg and I would be an obnoxious zombie roaming the earth for no real reason

But then I never cared for benzos much. There's no tangible euphoria for me. They are very useful for relaxing, but it's not like an opiate that sends solid waves of goodness through my body... it's just... relaxation


----------



## SpellmanT7

These huge variations are causing my facial muscles to pull some very perplexed expressions!

Is is the case, that regardless of previous benzo tolerance/natural resistance, alprazolam is a totally different beast to something like valium?


----------



## sixx1176

I take 4 or 5mgs. But I have a pretty high tolerance too. Don't take too much or you'll be asleep and you won't have a clue what happened. So, start with 1mg and see how that does for you. You can always take more.


----------



## electicdoe

i think body weight comes in to play alot aswell my gf took 1.5 xanax and smashed her, crawling accross the floor. she weights 60kg and i weight 105 and 2 mg doesn't touch me.

i would stay of the alchohol while i enjoy the benzos just because it seems to dull the relxation. But smoking weed plus xanax. bliss


----------



## toomuchpain

i take 6-8...and i am extremely drowsy, and the pass out


----------



## fatboylivesinusa

*health or recrecreation*

health 1-2 rec 12 pack and a fist full have a phone in your hand you might need it drugs and booze is a scarry mixture


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

first time i took 2 mg i didnt feel much. took another one and i didnt remember much after...


----------



## UsernameNotTaken

kadaj said:
			
		

> benzos hit me unusually hard though, odd because i have a naturally high tolerance for opiates, alcohol, and marijuana.



Similar situation here, don't drink booze no more because I developed an intense dread of hangovers but used to binge drink and it took a lot to get me going. Opiates, I always required much higher than the average joe's normal dosage to reach "the nod" stage which is what I'm usually seeking, and that even long after tolerance to opes has vanished.

But benzos, go figure, requires very little for me to reach that laid back ultra-relaxed state of mind I enjoy, and lasts a long time too. Took me a few years of making an amnesic fool of myself to discover this and that was a pleasant surprise. Xanax? One 0.5mg hit and I'm Mr Cool for hours and hours, in full control but oh so easygoing yet often usually more productive at work than when I'm straight, and actually paying attention during meetings and speaking in a concise, clear and to-the-point fashion. 

Because I'm obviously oversensitive to benzos I stick with the short-acting variety, at small dosage, and rarely more than one a day: alprazolam (Xanax lol), triazolam (only for sleep) and avoid medium-acting ones such as diazepam, lorazepam, bromazepam, etc. Stuff like clonazepam is a big no-no, last time I took one I was groggy for 3 days fer cris'sakes.


----------



## abfarance

i would take 2 mg. and drink two beers. easy on the alcohol though. you'll want to remember the night. and if you are like me, you'll get too dumb to realize you are blacked out.


----------



## NHBfighter

2-3 mg


----------



## tph

3-4mgs, any more than that and I risk sacrificing a large portion of my memory.


----------



## Too many doses

1-2mgs


----------



## LiLc

If I want to go to sleep id say 2mg 
If I want to be very euphoric and party like a rockstar id take 3-6


----------



## root

LegitBaller said:
			
		

> you got 6 total mg of xanax, so...id take 3mg, drink a beer and smoke a joint. and that will have you relaxed. then, the next day, id do the same thing with 1 more drink and 1 more joint.


I've always heard people say they always drink a beer with xanax.
does 1 beer really make the effects more noticeable?


----------



## halla

...


----------



## memphis10

i can take up to 10mg

i have a super benzo tolerance and i dont have any physical addiction because ill go without for a week, use 3 days the next week, none for a week...no matter how long of a break my tolerance doesnt seem to go down

for a beginner, 1mg. see where that takes u


----------



## oohcow

i act a fool on xanax... usually have alot and it doesn't help..

i've beenknownto go through 30mgs of xanax ie. 15 bars in a matter of 72 hours.

Wake up 3 days later not knowing hwat you did its a scary thing....done it multiple times then i woke up one day

and i said FUCK xanax. never again.


----------



## UptownOG

LegitBaller said:
			
		

> you dont need alchohol or bud, they both potentiate the xanax though in my opinion.
> you can easily relax off just xanax, take too much though, and you wont remember what you did



you won't remember shit, neither will you be able to stay awake. A crazy russian amigo of mine told me in order to TRULY appreciate xanax, one must be out n about in the streets. that is is probably why he got arrested on the uptown A train in NYC carrying a steak knife and preaching satanic shit. Thats the thing, i dont act stupid on xanax, but i'm sure i've come close. i would rather be at home where I'm safe from the pigs...but i cant last more than an hour or so before hittin the pillows. IUs it just me or does that shit just knock you the FUCK out after its intial rush. klonopin i find much better for recreational purposes, this is a matter od opinion tho


----------



## UptownOG

oohcow said:
			
		

> i act a fool on xanax... usually have alot and it doesn't help..
> 
> i've beenknownto go through 30mgs of xanax ie. 15 bars in a matter of 72 hours.
> 
> Wake up 3 days later not knowing hwat you did its a scary thing....done it multiple times then i woke up one day
> 
> and i said FUCK xanax. never again.



that is just insane!!!! I've taken 6 bars and couldnt imagine going higher than that, unless i was a full blown addict, physically that is...15 bars that must be some head rush, can u remember how nice that  head rush felt before all hell broke loose?


----------



## MethaContin

I usually tak 2-4 mg's....... ive been on Xanax and klonopin for 6 years, 5 of them daily, and i dont get a "Buzz" or "High" Off of them so I figure "Why waste my extra Pills???"


----------



## 420marley

Yeah. i take them on a daily basis, usually 0.5 at a time every 2-3 hrs. To feel a nice buzz, I'll take 1 mg (double my norm for anxiety) with a bowl of pot and I'm set!  :D


----------



## delphinen

20mg for a good chill out with some other opioid and muscle relaxant.
I dont take Alprazolam to fight anxiety, I take Clonazepam or Bromazepam for that kind of problems.


----------



## tokin'

delphinen said:
			
		

> 20mg for a good chill out with some other opioid and muscle relaxant.
> I dont take Alprazolam to fight anxiety, I take Clonazepam or Bromazepam for that kind of problems.



20mg? wow, what a tolerance! i prefer waking up knowing what i did the night before...

i can take a 2mg bar and i'm set...maybe 4mg worth for an extra buzz. sometimes it hits me differently.


----------



## d-brock

IncorrigibleHulk said:
			
		

> I recently got about twelve .5 mg generic Alprazolam and am wondering how much to take for a relaxing night in. However, I know this is subjective, so I figured I'd ask what others do with these and how best to enjoy them.
> 
> So, in a hypothetical world, this is you. How many do you take, and how gone do you expect to be afterwards? A mention of your estimated tolerance would be good, as we are speaking the hypothetical you and not the actual me. Is 12 even really enough? I remember I used to take clonazapam by the fistful, but that was a long time ago and I'm sure my tolerance has dropped considerably by now.



Take 6 or 8 of those .5mg's Don't drink with that stuff. Seems I never learned my lesson with that one. Waking up in jail, waking up w/ vomit all over me ( luckily I didn't choke on it ) Playing around with benzo's and alcohol is a deadly game. Alot of people like the two and it's a good buzz. Those people I'm sure know their limit...If you have a tolerance for benzo's I would take 10 of your .5's and I would feel good, not too messed up to the point of blacking out. I'm sure you already took them all already   TC & GL



 haaaa I just realized how long ago this thread was started....meh


----------



## d-brock

MrMoss said:
			
		

> Never more than 1mg unless drunk then I have no clue ... a handfull ... that's history though as I have much less than a handfull. Guess I'll need to stop getting drunk




That was my decision, to stop drinking. It was either or, xanax or alcohol.
Stay alive and out of jail or be in jail or dead...


----------

